# HELP! Rectal Prolapse!!!



## Rain_Frog

Today, was supposed to be a wonderful day. I was going to introduce my three tricolors in their permanent, well planted tank, when I noticed my female tricolor had a pinkish blob hanging out of her rear!!! :shock: I immediately got that "terribilis with rectal prolapse" in my mind. 

It took me a while to even catch her, she's a very active frog. Its unfortunate I didn't know until I finally caught her, and then had to recatch her and put her back in the critter keeper.  

She looks healthy, but I'm a nervous wreck right now! I got some sugar water and put it on, but she ran again and dove under the false bottom...again!

I don't want her to die!  Is she going to be ok?!?! My vet doesn't know ANYTHING about herps!]

I DO HAVE a UVB 7% over my new 20 gal tank, with OP4 acrylic! She's experienced enough stress for today, but would it be better to release her into the big, spacious, well planted tank with UV, or leave her?


----------



## addam4208283

I would try to keep up with the sg water. If you are worried about stress try to keep the area moist the best you can until tomorrow then I would try the sg water again. Unfortunately sometimes these things can't be corrected.

Keep us posted.
Have you tried emailing Dr. F to see if he can help?
ADAM


----------



## Rain_Frog

no, i haven't tried Dr. Frye yet. Everything was going just fine. I'm really wondering now if it was because she tried to expel some eggs. I noticed the other day there was a strange blob of jelly on one of the leaves, but had no black yolks. I did notice one of my males engage in amplexus, but she quickly forced them off.

I honestly dont know how things turned out this way.


----------



## vet_boy77

I think you can keep trying the sugar water. Another alternative is hyperosmotic saline. Depending on the severity or the prolapse, it should only take a few minutes to reduce the swelling, and then you can try manually reducing it using lubricating jelly and a Q-tip. This is somwhat of a specialized procedure and I certainly recommend vet assistence.

Just as important is why the rectum prolapsed. Egg straining is a possibility. Other causes include parasites, GI/fecal impactions, some certain metabolic problems (probably less likely since the frog is still very active), trauma, and even cancer. If it is a severe case, tissue might already be dead, and that's important to know before you put it back in the frog. 

I know I threw a lot out there, but not knowing the severity, I can only guess. My end thought is to get a vet involved. Even those inexperrienced with frogs will have some knowledge of some of the abnormalities, as well as, access to some of the agents to treat it with. Best of luck. Let us know what happens.
John


----------



## Rain_Frog

i don't know whats going on. I do not see any prolapse anymore, and my frog is very active. (She did hide from me again when I spotted her out in the open this morning). I have yet to see her eat today, but she is very fast to get away from me.

Where the prolapse was, I can't really see anything anymore, except where her butthole is it looks black, but not like all around, just where the hole is, a tiny spot. I do not see anything hanging out anymore, nor do I know if it dried up? :shock: :!: :?: 

If it hasn't dried up, well, the dumb frog has been hiding most of the time in the water part of the critter keeper, or underneath some superwet leaves. I accidently didn't keep the styrofoam peanuts, so my critter keeper is pretty swampy right now. Perhaps that is a good thing?


----------



## Rain_Frog

well, Trinity is still alive and running around. No sign, that I'm aware of, of Rectal prolapse....thank goodness. :roll: (sigh!)

I soaked her this morning in pedialyte for 20 min, and she was pretty apt at trying to get away from me again, she is far from dead, that is for sure.

I released her into the new 20 gal vivarium where she has all sorts of room to run around with her two mates. Hopefully she'll be just fine. She seems to like it already. 

I haven't witnessed her eat yet, but that good soak, plus all that room in her new tank to settle down, plus frequent misting and high humidity, all I can do is hope for the best.


----------



## Marty

I'm glad to hear that Trinity's butthole is feeling much better ...hehhe :lol: 




Rain_Frog said:


> well, Trinity is still alive and running around. No sign, that I'm aware of, of Rectal prolapse....thank goodness. :roll: (sigh!)
> 
> I soaked her this morning in pedialyte for 20 min, and she was pretty apt at trying to get away from me again, she is far from dead, that is for sure.
> 
> I released her into the new 20 gal vivarium where she has all sorts of room to run around with her two mates. Hopefully she'll be just fine. She seems to like it already.
> 
> I haven't witnessed her eat yet, but that good soak, plus all that room in her new tank to settle down, plus frequent misting and high humidity, all I can do is hope for the best.


----------



## Dane

For some reason that didn't seem to fit quite right to me either. :wink:


----------



## Rain_Frog

didn't know if I was being THAT bluntly descriptive! :roll: :lol: 

I'm still keeping an eye on her the best I can. I haven't observed her eating, but then again, she is a pretty shy frog compared to the males, and quick to run away from me. :? She looks good though, I was able to observe all of my tricolor. 

It ain't easy to find tricolors these days. Is it true Ecuador won't allow any more exports of these anurans?  :x 

Has anybody else had this problem with their frogs before? (prolapse)


----------



## Mantellaprince20

lol, butthole, that is funny. Probably cloaca is a better term? (I hope I have my anuran anatomy correct)


----------



## Rain_Frog

well, Trinity seems to be running around a lot more now. She's so cute. :lol: That UV bulb is really doing the trick, her stripes are coming out more. Her color's darkening, but I've noticed that UV darkens the color, not make them "redder" Perhaps my frogs are tanning? :lol:


----------

